# Jacob Sheep



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Per a few request ... a few pictures to start things off.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I love my Jacob Sheep!  They are very hardy and a very cool critter. They can have 2, 4 or 6 horns. (No Joke)

They are great for the homestead by giving both wool and meat. They are easy birthers with twins more times than not.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.jsba.org/

The Jacob Sheep Breeders Asso.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Andi !! Just curious I"ve never heard of sheep being used for milk like goats are is that ever done ? I"m all about multiple uses. If I can get gaurd dogs, clothing, meat, weed control, AND dairy and any other uses maybe light draft use etc it just gets my juices flowing so share share share


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you! I have always wanted sheep. Now I can add these to my list of preps and pets I wanna have!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I love sheep! I raised Shetland Sheep for many years. They are also multi-purpose sheep. Very hardy. Naturally short tails. Twins. I just love them!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I looked at the Shetland Sheep but the Jacob won out. (But it was a near thing. )

We shear once a year, at that time we worm and check feet. Both of which I never had a problem with the Jacobs. (Wish I could say the same thing about out my one an only, Icelandic. )

All in all they are very hardy. (A big plus for me) No problems when it come time for them to give birth. Nice wool for spinning & and extra meat for the table.

What more can you ask for ...


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Andi have you ever tried to use them for any draft work?
Will they follow a lead rope?
Do they come to the pen when called?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Jimthewagontraveler said:


> Hey Andi have you ever tried to use them for any draft work?
> 
> NO, I have a draft horse and a draft pony, so I have never found the need.
> 
> ...


Hope this helps ...


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you Andi.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Cool. How many do you have?

Ever have problems with dogs or coyotes?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

kyredneck said:


> Cool. How many do you have?
> 
> Ever have problems with dogs or coyotes?


I'm down to 20 now (a number I picked) and no problems with dogs/coyotes ... yet ... We have a "Eeyore" (donkey ) with them.

One thing about Jacob, they will not "herd" ... they split and then split again. ~survival-instincts~ . it is cool in a way ... unless you want to herd them. lol

But all I have to do is hit the feed pans and they are there.


----------

